# Letro dose that will not hinder gains on cycle



## Slice N Dice (Jul 20, 2011)

Is 0.25mg EOD enough to keep gyno away on a test 500mg/week cycle for a person that's prone to it. 

I do have lots of nolva, but lets say i take 10-20mg, how bad will the IGF inhibition be?


----------



## tballz (Jul 21, 2011)

It might work.  Give it a shot then increase dose if necessary.


----------



## minimal (Jul 21, 2011)

too low if you ask me. i'd do 1.25 go 2.5mg ED


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 21, 2011)

Slice N Dice said:


> Is 0.25mg EOD enough to keep gyno away on a test 500mg/week cycle for a person that's prone to it.
> 
> I do have lots of nolva, but lets say i take 10-20mg, how bad will the IGF inhibition be?



I take 
*Aromasin (Exemestane) at .12mg and 10mg nolva while on cycle.*

I would only use the letro if you had to for a gyno reversal.


----------



## Slice N Dice (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought CEM Product's liquid letro, liquid tamox, and liquid clomi.  What I've read is that CEM's liquid chems are just as good as the pills.  I'm hoping this is true.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 21, 2011)

Everyone will respond differently.  I would start low and then work your way up if necessary.


----------



## romemachine250 (Jul 25, 2011)

Slice N Dice said:


> I bought CEM Product's liquid letro, liquid tamox, and liquid clomi.  What I've read is that CEM's liquid chems are just as good as the pills.  I'm hoping this is true.



What is CEM if you don't mind me asking? I'm not to familiar with that site


----------



## pieguy (Jul 25, 2011)

CEMproducts.com is cutting edge muscle peptides and research chems. pretty good customer service and respectable prices. they do the 60ml bottles which I like.


----------



## plifter198 (Jul 25, 2011)

is it best to use letro on cycle or off cycle for reversal?? ive read people saying both and just want to be sure.


----------



## romemachine250 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm currently on some letro off cycle because my estrogen levels are already at their lowest levels. It's mostly for pre existing gyno. Ive had it since I was 15 ha


----------



## pieguy (Jul 26, 2011)

romemachine250 said:


> I'm currently on some letro off cycle because my estrogen levels are already at their lowest levels. It's mostly for pre existing gyno. Ive had it since I was 15 ha



Just curious, what's your libido like at the moment and at what dose? I wanna reverse some adolescence obesity induced gyno, but I don't want a nuked libido.


----------



## romemachine250 (Jul 27, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Just curious, what's your libido like at the moment and at what dose? I wanna reverse some adolescence obesity induced gyno, but I don't want a nuked libido.



libido's pretty good actually im really surprised. i'm running 1.5mgs a day. most say to run 2.5 but im getting a little bit of shrinkage from 2 weeks of running it at that dose so im just gonna stick with it. i like being able to perform for the old lady ya know


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2011)

minimal said:


> too low if you ask me. i'd do 1.25 go 2.5mg ED


Exactly ^^^


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Exactly ^^^



You don't think thats too high? I'd do 2.5mg/day if I were trying to get rid of/smash preexisting gyno.

If he's just trying to keep the itchy nips in check maybe start with 1.25mg eod and see how that works then up it if its not working. Letro works very fast.


----------

